# HELP!!!!!!!



## Ratmir99A6 (Jul 10, 2010)

hello every one ! i need some help here! i got a 99 A6 quattro 2.8 . i bought the car from the action , 

the car drives but boging out i took it to dealer and thats what they told me: throttle body failure ABS 

and radio module shot and lockup others ! TB flap sensor - no registry from ECM. 

they told me i need ABS module, Radio, Transmission control module, possibly ECM and throttle 

body! i got all the parts accept radio ! can some one please help me with installation? i have no idea 

where those modules are hidden and how to change throttle body . i search the web and couldn't find 

anything! PLEASE HELP!! and did i really need all those parts???


----------



## whitey_b (Oct 8, 2008)

Try the audiworld.com resource link. From the home page put your cursor over *Resources* and then scroll down to *Tech Articles* and search the diy articles there.


----------



## Ratmir99A6 (Jul 10, 2010)

*thanks!!*

thanks but i couldnt find anything!!


----------

